# Best MAC eyeshadows for beginner



## SkylarV217 (May 8, 2008)

Hi ladies , I'm completely new to the MAC thing.... I have some pigments,
Gold Mode
Vanilla
Tan
Old Gold

I'm looking to start buying a couple of eyeshadows my question is 

what are the 3 best for smokey eyes? 
& 
What are the three best neutrals ?

Also , how well does it work to mix eyeshadows and pigments? if so which ones look good with the ones I have?


----------



## Sanayhs (May 8, 2008)

First off, this should likely be in the recommendations region. That being said:

I looooooove knight divine and carbon. Also, a good highlight is essential. As a pale girl, I adore blanc type. For smoky eyes, it definitely helps if you have a matte shadow for the crease (particularly if it's matte2 formula, rather than matte, as the matte2 formula tends to be easier to work with!). For some neutral colours, absolutely look into woodwinked! I'm also a big fan of sable and all that glitters. If you're interested in a simple silvery smoky eye, try knight divine in the crease with electra on the lid. Yum.

Pigments and eyeshadows work just peachy together! The pigments you have are pretty flexible, so that should help make it easy to find things to go with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You might want to think about picking some sort of colour to mix things up a bit.


----------



## tendresse (May 8, 2008)

You have some great neutral pigments there, and yes shadows and pigments work great together, I use vanilla pigment as my hilight on a regular basis. Tan is a nice neutral crease color for a day look with almost any pinkish shade for the lid, I'm partial to stars and rockets for this....for smokey looks I love using Tan pig as my lid color then  laying on a really thick line of graphblack technicol to the upper and lower lash line then smudging it out and up into the Tan til it comes out all smokey, its a great and easy way to get use to doing smokey looks too...hth


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 9, 2008)

I actually prefer to mix pigments and eyeshadows. Sometimes a look using all pigments can be a bit to shimmery for me (God, I can't believe I'm saying that... I must be getting old!). The pigments you have will mix well with most eyeshadows, I think, because they're pretty neutral. You might want to try Old Gold with Humid though. I really like that.

For smokey eyes, I think it depends on what color you want to use. If you want to go for the typical black/grey smokey eye, I'd recommend Knight Divine, Carbon, and Silver Ring.

For neutrals, I'd recommend Jest, Mulch, and Phloof, but just because those are my personal favorites.


----------



## jpohrer (May 10, 2008)

My recs are Vex, Malt, Club, Satin Taupe, Black Tied and Scene.  You can do both smokey and neutral looks with these six colors.  They work great together, and will work very well with your pigment collection!


----------



## Zoffe (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_My recs are Vex, Malt, Club, Satin Taupe, Black Tied and Scene.  You can do both smokey and neutral looks with these six colors.  They work great together, and will work very well with your pigment collection!_

 
I agree with those colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do looks with both pigments and eyeshadows all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to use a pigment wet as a base and then use a dry eyeshadow on top of that. I use home made mixing medium(3 parts water + one part liquid glycerin) to make my pigment wet but you can use MAC mixing medium, Visine or just plain water too (mixing medium or visine works better than water 'cus it's not as thin)


----------



## stacylynne (May 10, 2008)

Carbon, shroom, Orb, Saddle & Mulch


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks so much Ladies , I'm saving up for a MAC haul ;-)


----------



## natneagle (Jul 6, 2008)

Well girl I'm pretty new to MAC too, but I have learned a few things rather quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The basic MAC shadows every girl should have in my opinion are as follows: 
- Vanilla
-Shroom
-Naked Lunch - also a great neutral color with a hint of pink
-Woodwinked - gorgeous for a neutral look
-Twinks for a darker brown or even Espresso
-Carbon or Black Tied - depends on whether you want sparkles or no sparkes! Black Tied = sparkles
-Electra is an amazing silver color great for smokey eyes

I think I have repeated what a lot of others have said, but there are a ton of great shades to choose from. Be daring and go for a color you'd never wear in a million years. You'd be amazed how great it looks!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

neutral- all that glitters, soft brown, nylon, bronze


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 6, 2008)

For neutrals im gonna say Ricepaper, naked lunch and honeylust
For smoky Black tied, Club and Vex.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 6, 2008)

Neutrals I would say Naked Lunch, Mulch, Satin Taupe
Smokeys I love Smut, Malt, and Black Tied together


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 7, 2008)

Moved to Recommendations


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Neutrals:  Vanilla, Nylon, All that Glitter

Smokey eyes: Carbon, Espresso, Flashtrack


----------

